# Dan Hardy (on Marcus Davis): "He's not Irish"



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm really starting to like this guy. Tells it like it is.

I've always been tired of Davis and his little "Irish" gimmick and how homie is so proud of it and all that nonsense.


----------



## moosh (Aug 5, 2008)

he is proud of his heritage, i dont know why people hating on that


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

"Irish Hand Gernade" "The Celtic Warrior"

Homeboy's born in Maine and has no Irish traits what so ever. He acts like he was born and bred there.

Isn't his Irish "heritage" on his moms side or something?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess to me it would depends how much his family really celebrates the heritage. I mean if its like Mike Myer's family from "So I Married an Axe Murderer" then I can see why he would be so vocal about it. 

If someone like me though whose irish, but doesnt really know jack shit about my heritage and family doesnt really celebrate it much came out and called myself "the Irish Hand Grenade" then I would be like that dudes a poser. 

Hardy is just being smart. Want to move further in this business quickly you gotta start running your mouth a little and calling dudes out. If not you end up having to win a ton of fights like Fitch to get any kind of recognition.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hardy vs davis?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> "Irish Hand Gernade" "The Celtic Warrior"
> 
> Homeboy's born in Maine and has no Irish traits what so ever. He acts like he was born and bred there.
> 
> Isn't his Irish "heritage" on his moms side or something?


Both parents are from Ireland. And like he said, he grew up working the potato farms. Despite what folks from Idaho think, that job is about as Irish as an occupation can be.

Let's face it, if two Mexicans moved to the USA and started a frijol farm, 90% of the people would consider their kids Mexican. (Even if their kids them married caucasions, the grandkids would still be widely considered "Mexican".) And even hispanics born in the USA (like Tito) walk around with the Mexican flag, and nobody gives them crap about it. If someone born in Huntington Beach, CA is a "Mexican-American", then as far as I'm concerned, Marcus can call himself Irish if he wants to.

BTW, the "Celtic Warrior" isn't really his nickname, when he fought in Belfast, "The Irish Handgrenade" was deemed too controversial. They're a bit touchy about that sort of thing there.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hey can u plz explain why irish hand grenade is controversiaL?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

havent you ever heard of the black irish bro? just bc he doesnt have red hair doesnt mean hes not irish... there are tons of the irish in New England too dude and they're all proud of their heritage, I don't see whats wrong with that


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

He never claimed to be born in Ireland and just seems proud that his family is from there. He knows enough to know exactly what town his family came from so i don't think he's someone who doesn't care at all but just wants to claim he's irish by wearing a kilt (sp?)


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Who cares? It's not like he's lying.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wise said:


> Hardy is just being smart. Want to move further in this business quickly you gotta start running your mouth a little and calling dudes out. If not you end up having to win a ton of fights like Fitch to get any kind of recognition.


Good call.

I'd like to watch these fight, it'd be really entertaining. Provided however, that the only fight I've seen of Hardy's is from last night. :dunno:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry but Davis would Destroy hardy.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

dontazo said:


> hey can u plz explain why irish hand grenade is controversiaL?


Because a while ago a guy from northern Ireland started throwing hand grenades into a pack of people at an IRA funeral.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

holy shit... celtic warrior is more bad ass imo


----------



## Doronclister (Dec 28, 2008)

If Marcus says he Irish, then he's Irish. I wouldn't tell him otherwise.

Ethnic pride can be kinda of annoying but it seems that only Whites are ridiculed for this. I mean, you don't hear anyone saying anything about Cain's tattoo which says "Brown Pride".

If Dan Hardy is calling out Marcus, he may be in for a rude awakening. Ask Jess Laudian.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He's as Irish as I am. If I started going on about being Irish I'd think I was a dick. Therefore I think he's a dick.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hardy just wants to get ko'd....


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so we can't celebrate our heritage?

dumb


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

im half japanese does that make it wrong of me to be proud of my japanese heritage?


----------



## SpeaKeR (Feb 21, 2009)

well i don't know if it's just a stereotype but most people in the british isles find it incredulous just how many yanks think that they are irish. 

If your ancestors were irish but none of your family has been born in ireland for over 75 years, your not irish.

if only one of your grand parents are irish, your not irish.

in all fairness in sport if one of your grandparents comes from brazil, you can play for brazil. anything past grand parents and you cannot represent that nation.

my great grandfather is welsh, but i am not welsh. my great grandmother is polish, but i am not polish.

all of my grandparents were born in london, both my parents were born in london, and i was born in london. i am english


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

u are polak lol j/k but i gotcha i agree with u


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Lotus said:


> im half japanese does that make it wrong of me to be proud of my japanese heritage?


Well there's a difference between being proud what Marcus does. I mean your fighter nickname isn't "The Kimono Kid" where you come out to the fight in a Kimono to traditional Japanese music while eating sushi. 

I mean, I always thought his father was Scottish and his mother was Welsh. How that = Irish, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

And Hardy doesn't have cowboy heritage so he should refrain from calling himself The Outlaw and using the scarf.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hardy wants to fight Davis next and he's trying to build some bad blood between them. That's just some smack talking, who cares really.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

You know I mentioned in the discussion thread after the fight last night that his guy was about as obnoxious a prick as I've seen in the UFC, and he continues to prove me right. Shut your cockholtser Hardy until you've done something in the UFC. Wow, a guy from New England wearing Irish pride on his sleeve, effin shocker. Dude is a world class douche.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

If you ask someone their nationality in America. They would not say American. We are looking for the *type* of American.
Davis is an Irish American.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

wafb said:


> And Hardy doesn't have cowboy heritage so he should refrain from calling himself The Outlaw and using the scarf.:thumbsdown:


The Outlaw is reference to Robin Hood, as he is from Nottingham! :thumbsup:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

vexred said:


> The Outlaw is reference to Robin Hood, as he is from Nottingham! :thumbsup:


good call... robin hood > ms13


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

vexred said:


> The Outlaw is reference to Robin Hood, as he is from Nottingham! :thumbsup:



Robin Hood and his merry men wore cowboy scarves? hmm I didn't know they started that trend.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

wafb said:


> Robin Hood and his merry men wore cowboy scarves? hmm I didn't know they started that trend.


Now youre just trying to hard.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Since moving to the states ive noticed that people identify themselves through their heritage a lot. More so than people in Australia who were also decended from immigrants, but just call themselves Aussie. Case in point is my old boss - never been to Italy, doesn't speak Italian, can't make good sauce worth a damn, and doesn't like cycling (wouldn't know a Colnago decked out with Campagnolo from a Huffy)....yet if you ask him, he'll tell you he's Italian. I think one of his grandparents was Italian. That mindset seems common here.

Marcus is 2nd generation Irish with two off the boat Irish parents right? If that's the case then i understand why he identifies strongly with Ireland. He grew up with Irish accents in the home, and i think has a legit claim to the culture....so it's all good.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> "Irish Hand Gernade" "The Celtic Warrior"
> 
> Homeboy's born in Maine and has no Irish traits what so ever. He acts like he was born and bred there.
> 
> Isn't his Irish "heritage" on his moms side or something?


whos homeboy?


So? Hes proud of his heritage theres nothing wrong with that


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a little confused about the kilt. I didn't think a kilt was part of Irish traditional dress.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess i can see the criticism but he never claims he's Irish, as far as i can recall he always claims he comes from an Irish family.

My ex was half Colombian and half Palestinian and always told people she was Colombian. And i was always thrown off by that, she didn't speak spanish or arabic was born and raised in NJ i'm like you are way more american that colombian. Had she said her family was Colombian i would have understood but i dunno always came off as strange too me.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

dontazo said:


> hey can u plz explain why irish hand grenade is controversiaL?


The "Provisional" IRA in Belfast has used a lot of violence, including sniping assassinations and bombings. They killed about 1800 people, including nearly 700 civilians. Tensions run pretty high in Belfast about that kind of violence.



dontazo said:


> good call... robin hood > ms13


MS13? Did I miss something? Who mentioned MS13?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Flak said:


> nevermind


Oh, come on, man. You denied me the chance to say "And he gets in fights with people!"


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it at all. Whatever heritage you identify with is your own business.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> "Irish Hand Gernade" "The Celtic Warrior"
> 
> Homeboy's born in Maine and has no Irish traits what so ever. He acts like he was born and bred there.
> 
> Isn't his Irish "heritage" on his moms side or something?


Yeah, Davis is more of a Welsh last name anyway.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> The "Provisional" IRA in Belfast has used a lot of violence, including sniping assassinations and bombings. They killed about 1800 people, including nearly 700 civilians. Tensions run pretty high in Belfast about that kind of violence.
> 
> Just so North America knows the rest of the history of this area of the world, the UVF, UDA, and other Protestant terrorist groups are also responsible for murdering thousands of Catholics in Northern Ireland as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

someone say something about irish and a kilt ? correct me if im wrong , but i thought kilts were from scotish culture , not irish ? but as far as this topic goes , i think its entirely the persons choice . if he feels hes legit, who are we to question the guy ? i think its just smack talk against davis to hype a future match up . just stupid .:thumb02:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope, the kilt is not just for the Scottish.

Also, who really cares about the whole Davis, Irish pride ordeal.

He is 2nd generation Irish. Is there a problem with being proud of it and growing up with Irish culture?

Also, can someone here give a good explanation of what happened in Northern Ireland. I'm a bit foggy when it comes to that part of history.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Personally I'm fine with Davis calling himself Irish.

I'm also fine with a true English man trashing him for it.

I'm half black. At times I call myself black however if I'm with a black guy who gives me shit for it I understand and I don't get mad at all.

I'm fine with both sides he is building hype for the fight.

I think Hardy is pretty overrated and him fighting Davis will expose him so I'm fine with that.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

bazmagoo said:


> Just so North America knows the rest of the history of this area of the world, the UVF, UDA, and other Protestant terrorist groups are also responsible for murdering thousands of Catholics in Northern Ireland as well.


Yeah. I didn't have much time, I was riding in the car, so I posted a quick one - sorry if it seemed one-sided. Ireland has violence all around, no one side has a monopoly on it. And it's generally been terroristic or underhanded sorts of stuff. Let's hope that between the green and the orange, the white can completely prevail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wise said:


> Now youre just trying to hard.


nO HES REALLY NOT. hARDY HAS A COLLUMN IN mma UNLIMITED AND HE SPORTS COWBOY/WESTERN FONTS ASWELL AS FAKE BULLET HOLES ON THE PAGE . Oops sorry for the caps but yeah none of that has anything to do with Robin hood my friend.

Anyways this is bullshit i mean when is the last time someone told Rashad he's not an African American? Davis is an Irish American same as myself. But im married into a Welsh family now so not sure what that makes me anymore lol.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If this fight happens i think Davies takes it, could happen at UFC 99 maybe?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

moosh said:


> he is proud of his heritage, i dont know why people hating on that


Because it's not his heritage. I think his parents are Welsh and Scotish.



Gluteal Cleft said:


> BTW, the "Celtic Warrior" isn't really his nickname, when he fought in Belfast, "The Irish Handgrenade" was deemed too controversial. They're a bit touchy about that sort of thing there.


Yeah, touchy bastards...



dontazo said:


> hey can u plz explain why irish hand grenade is controversiaL?


Can you explain why a soldier playing Mario is so controversial?



thunder said:


> I don't have a problem with it at all. Whatever heritage you identify with is your own business.


In that case I'm black.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually they are Irish and Welsh and the Irish side of his family came from Waterford Ireland my friend. 

Atleast according to wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Davis


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh well, if a wiki page with citation needed next to that bit says it then it must be true...

He said in an interview that his dad's side of the family is Welsh and his GRANDmother is from Ireland.

I hate plastic paddies.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So what? Chief J Strongbow was Italian!!!!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

[email protected] thread on the subfighter forum - http://www.subfighter.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81428&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy shit.. im just seeing this thread now..

I LIVE in Ireland... I Do like Marcus.. but he wore a Kilt before... thats scotish not Irish... But sure he has Irish Blood in him, so that makes him Irish American... If he is Proud of that more Power to him...

Hardy might as well started a Fight with the Spider... at least the Spider will beat him faster haha


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Oh well, if a wiki page with citation needed next to that bit says it then it must be true...
> 
> He said in an interview that his dad's side of the family is Welsh and his GRANDmother is from Ireland.
> 
> I hate plastic paddies.


Look im not saying the wiki page is correct but their seems to be more evidence to back up the fact that he is from Ireland than Scottland. Ive never heard of him being from Scottland except for you.

You have no idea what kind of ties he still has in Ireland whether or not he visits family out their or what not so it's really not cool for you to call someone out on something you have no idea about.

You just said it yourself that you heard the interview where he said his family is Irish and Welsh.

My family is Irish and German (and will be Welsh once me and my wife have a kid, or the kid will be but meh) but I know nothing about my German heritage and know a shit ton about the Irish side. Hell I think i was named after a hill in Ireland or something but i was born in America. My family doesnt have much history in america so ofcourse im going to celebrate my much deeper Irish heritage than anythin else.

Does this make me a plastic paddy my friend? Your getting really offensive to alot of people. Half of Chicago came from Ireland and to downplay our heritage is complete BS when you yourself have little to no understanding of the situation.

You act like he is saying he was born in ireland or something when he never did. People understand this including most of the Birtish fans which is why he gets such big cheers when he goes overseas.

Everyone knows he is primarily an american dude but he reps his most well known country of origin with pride and thats what makes it so awesome. He could be like Matt Hughes and do nothing but play country music and wave the American flag in the UK but he doesnt. He pays respect to his other heritages aswell and thats a damn fine thing to do.

Marcus is a well spoken, and very talented fighter who doesnt hate on anyone. Thats why they allways say he has been pretty much ADOPTED in by the UK fans.

He isn't trying to fool anyone so chill out. Fact is he is proud of his heritage and plays that to his strengths in order to get even more fan fare. More power to him aswell.

All im saying is Marcus has given me no reason to believe he is a liar or anything.

Atleast it isn't like WWE where youve got a midget dressed up and running around pretending to be a Leprechaun for gods sake.




GarethUFC said:


> Holy shit.. im just seeing this thread now..
> 
> I LIVE in Ireland... I Do like Marcus.. but he wore a Kilt before... thats scotish not Irish... But sure he has Irish Blood in him, so that makes him Irish American... If he is Proud of that more Power to him...
> 
> Hardy might as well started a Fight with the Spider... at least the Spider will beat him faster haha


Dude I see people where kilts hear in Wales all the time though primarily to weddings. im not sure but im pretty sure its not just a Scottish thing. Though i have been wrong before.

EDIT:Sorry for the double post.


----------



## rtyall (Dec 23, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Actually they are Irish and Welsh and the Irish side of his family came from Waterford Ireland my friend.
> 
> Atleast according to wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Davis


I'm not sure wikipedia is that accurate. According to Joe & Goldie's banter during his last fight, one parent was welsh, one was scottish, but his grandfather on his fathers side was born in Ireland. Also, I think his parents moved to Ireland briefly before moving to the states, but I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

just to clear it up for anyone who may be confused. the wearing of kilts is not just a scottish thing although they are best known for it but it is a tradition of the Celts i.e Scottish, Irish and Welsh


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> My family is Irish and German (and will be Welsh once me and my wife have a kid, or the kid will be but meh) but I know nothing about my German heritage and know a shit ton about the Irish side. Hell I think i was named after a hill in Ireland or something but i was born in America. My family doesnt have much history in america so ofcourse im going to celebrate my much deeper Irish heritage than anythin else.
> *
> Does this make me a plastic paddy my friend?* Your getting really offensive to alot of people. Half of Chicago came from Ireland and to downplay our heritage is complete BS when you yourself have little to no understanding of the situation.


Yes. 
You're not Irish, or Irish American, or American Irish. You're American.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=872 Nice interview where he points out that his great grandfather was from Ireland and his grandfather on his dad's side was Welsh/Irish, which probably means American with Welsh and Irish parents.
So his family for the last three generations have been American.

Plastic paddy.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Hardy should get over himself, Marcus would lay him out. I too have Irish heritage that I am very proud of. You will find that mentality in a lot of americans with many different nationalities. The fact is none of us, with the exeception of Native American's can claim this is our homeland heritage, so what's wrong with having pride in where your family originated?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Yes.
> You're not Irish, or Irish American, or American Irish. You're American.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=872 Nice interview where he points out that his great grandfather was from Ireland and his grandfather on his dad's side was Welsh/Irish, which probably means American with Welsh and Irish parents.
> ...


Ive said he is American Irish and Welsh how many times now? This is really getting ridiculous this is like telling someone they can never be Christian because they were born catholic.

It is called a Heritage for a reason. Like i said try telling Rashad or Rampage they arnt African American. Your being completely closeminded hear and demonstrating you know nothing about having any kind of heritage other than being purely born into it.

I dont know how to make this simpler for you to understand so I give up. Continue being up yourself and showing a complete disregard for people heritage. It wont get you far. Fact is you cannot and never will be able to tell anyone who or what they are. Fact is I have Irish and German blood in veins that completly overwhelms the small amount of american history in my past.

In a few years I will be holding dual citizenship with the UK and America and will technically be considered a British citizen aswell. It wont be in my blood but the fact is I will have spent plenty of time hear in the UK and know enough about the life culture history and people to be able to pay my respects to each country individually and fully if I choose to.

You'll just have to go on the internet and tell people how im not really even though the overwhelming majority of people will except me for who I am instead of picking someone apart for the small descrepencies that can be made out of the issue.

Im done man you think what you think but that doesnt make it right. Peace for now just dont go attacking people about something you have no understanding of as you clearly demonstrated by ignoring the whole of my post and simply continuing to belittle my Irish heritiage instead o actually defending your stance.

No neg reps from me dude just please stop the blind hate my friend their is no need for it sreiously.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm Irish. Born and raised in Cork city. Davis clearly stated that his father was from Waterford. I remember coz it's so close to where I'm from. I hate plastic paddies more than anyone but I think davis's emotional connection is pretty authentic. And on that note, leve him be.. Fighters like to have a 'gimmick' anyway. Chuck Liddell isn't exactly a man made out of ice is he.. :thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ive said he is American Irish and Welsh how many times now? This is really getting ridiculous this is like telling someone they can never be Christian because they were born catholic.


I dunno how many times you've said it, I've not been counting, I was just pointing out that he is American.
WTF are you on about with Catholicism? If someone is born Catholic they ARE Christian. And that's religion, not nationality, so has nothing to do with the topic at hand.



> It is called a Heritage for a reason. Like i said try telling Rashad or Rampage they arnt African American. Your being completely closeminded hear and demonstrating you know nothing about having any kind of heritage other than being purely born into it.


I hate the term African American. They are just American. If I've been closer to Africa than you then you can't really call yourself African. (sorry Dead Prez)



> I dont know how to make this simpler for you to understand so I give up. Continue being up yourself and showing a complete disregard for people heritage. It wont get you far. Fact is you cannot and never will be able to tell anyone who or what they are. Fact is I have Irish and German blood in veins that completly overwhelms the small amount of american history in my past.


I'm not showing a disregard for peoples heritage, I'm just saying I find it stupid that people claim to be Irish just because their great grandparents were.
As for your Irish and German blood, it's the same colour as mine and everyone elses son, it's nothing special.



> In a few years I will be holding dual citizenship with the UK and America and will technically be considered a British citizen aswell. It wont be in my blood but the fact is I will have spent plenty of time hear in the UK and know enough about the life culture history and people to be able to pay my respects to each country individually and fully if I choose to.


Welcome to Britain, it's nice to have you.



> You'll just have to go on the internet and tell people how im not really even though the overwhelming majority of people will except me for who I am instead of picking someone apart for the small descrepencies that can be made out of the issue.


I'm not even sure what you're crying about in this bit...



> Im done man you think what you think but that doesnt make it right. Peace for now just dont go attacking people about something you have no understanding of as you clearly demonstrated by ignoring the whole of my post and simply continuing to belittle my Irish heritiage instead o actually defending your stance.


I've not belitled your Irish heritage. I've just said that you're not Irish.



> No neg reps from me dude just please stop the blind hate my friend their is no need for it sreiously.


What blind hate? I think you need to get a grip. :thumb02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think a distinction needs to be made. You can have Irish heritage, without actually being Irish. 

I have Scottish heritage (MacGregor clan), but i have never even once considered myself even a little bit Scottish. I'm an Australian.

My kids were born in the USA, and although they have an Australian father, and even hold Australian citizenship through me....they're a couple of little yankees. :laugh:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

For the people comparing Marcus to people who call themselves African American, Rashad Evans doesn't walk out to a fight wearing a dashiki to traditional African music claiming he's an African.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Flak said:


> I think a distinction needs to be made. You can have Irish heritage, without actually being Irish.
> 
> I have Scottish heritage (MacGregor clan), but i have never even once considered myself even a little bit Scottish. I'm an Australian.
> 
> My kids were born in the USA, and although they have an Australian father, and even hold Australian citizenship through me....they're a couple of little yankees. :laugh:


Exactly.



pauly_j said:


> For the people comparing Marcus to people who call themselves African American, Rashad Evans doesn't walk out to a fight wearing a dashiki to traditional African music claiming he's an African.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

As an Irish person, Davis gimmick pisses me off. Then again, if an actual Irish person did it, I'd probably be just as pissed off.

But anyway, Davis = Plastic Paddy. If he was a bit subtle, like only using the Boondock saints monologue in his etrance and not going on about it all the time it would be ok, but it's way too OTT.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I consider myself Irish on St. Patricks Day. Go Green Beer!!!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Flak said:


> Case in point is my old boss - never been to Italy, doesn't speak Italian, can't make good sauce worth a damn, and doesn't like cycling (wouldn't know a Colnago decked out with Campagnolo from a Huffy)....yet if you ask him, he'll tell you he's Italian. I think one of his grandparents was Italian.


HAHA.. My buddy always talks about being like "full-blooded" Italian. Both of his parents were born in the states. Actually his grandparents were too. He has a little country twang in his voice. He rarely eats or cooks anything Italian.. Oh.. and he's about as white as you can get.. To me.. he's just a white boy from Florida.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'm really starting to like this guy. Tells it like it is.
> 
> I've always been tired of Davis and his little "Irish" gimmick and how homie is so proud of it and all that nonsense.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I saw the title on this thread and just started cracking up!


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Would some crap on a Black person if they were celebrating their Afican heritage? No they would not and if they did they are ignorant. You should be proud of your heritage and where you come from. Most Italians,Irish,Jewish, and Mexican Americans do celebrate their heritage.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> For the people comparing Marcus to people who call themselves African American, Rashad Evans doesn't walk out to a fight wearing a dashiki to traditional African music claiming he's an African.





vader said:


> Would some crap on a Black person if they were celebrating their Afican heritage? No they would not and if they did they are ignorant. You should be proud of your heritage and where you come from. Most Italians,Irish,Jewish, and Mexican Americans do celebrate their heritage.


Read what Paul put.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

vader said:


> Would some crap on a Black person if they were celebrating their Afican heritage? No they would not and if they did they are ignorant. You should be proud of your heritage and where you come from. Most Italians,Irish,Jewish, and Mexican Americans do celebrate their heritage.



Look at Paulys example. If Rashad or any other black fghter did that we would shit all over them and be right to do it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> For the people comparing Marcus to people who call themselves African American, Rashad Evans doesn't walk out to a fight wearing a dashiki to traditional African music claiming he's an African.





TheNegation said:


> Look at Paulys example. If Rashad or any other black fghter did that we would shit all over them and be right to do it.


Rashad wearing a dashiki would be normal if Pride were around, innit?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Who said*

"Listen to me everybody. I don't fight for Canada. I fight for me and I fight for my fans. And I don't care if they are Canadian, American, Japanese or Chinese. I love them all EQUAL". 

:laugh:


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Rashaad does not, but what about Luigi or Tito who where Mexican adn Itialian flags? Plenty of fighter show their hertiage in the ring and always have going all the way back to boxing legends. Rashaad may not choose to this no more than Chuck Liddell, but that does not measn others may love their hertiage and wan to share it. If a Polish American came to the ring and his nickname was the Polish hammer, is that wrong? No its not. Who care if he's proud of his Irish heritage. Whats next canceling St.Patties day? How about Quanza or Cinco de Mio?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

vader said:


> Rashaad does not, but what about Luigi or Tito who where Mexican adn Itialian flags? Plenty of fighter show their hertiage in the ring and always have going all the way back to boxing legends. Rashaad may not choose to this no more than Chuck Liddell, but that does not measn others may love their hertiage and wan to share it. If a Polish American came to the ring and his nickname was the Polish hammer, is that wrong? No its not. Who care if he's proud of his Irish heritage. Whats next canceling St.Patties day? How about Quanza or Cinco de Mio?


1. Never use Tito as an example of what's ok to do.
2. No one is saying you can't celebrate your heritage, just don't go on like you shit lucky charms just cos your great grandfather was a mick.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

vader said:


> Rashaad does not, but what about Luigi or Tito who where Mexican adn Itialian flags? Plenty of fighter show their hertiage in the ring and always have going all the way back to boxing legends. Rashaad may not choose to this no more than Chuck Liddell, but that does not measn others may love their hertiage and wan to share it. If a Polish American came to the ring and his nickname was the Polish hammer, is that wrong? No its not. Who care if he's proud of his Irish heritage. Whats next canceling St.Patties day? How about Quanza or Cinco de Mio?


You forget the most important holiday there, Festivus.:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Tito and Luigi are legit, and they aren't over the top with it. If you can't see how ridiculous Davis is about his "Irish Heritage" you are blind.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Tito and Luigi are legit, and they aren't over the top with it. If you can't see how ridiculous Davis is about his "Irish Heritage" you are blind.


He is extreme with it, I know that. I just dont think its a big deal.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with Davis celebrating his heritage. He's not deceiving anyone.

Hardy's comments border on nativism. He should think a little more about what he's saying, and so should we.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal about people displaying their roots...if your 51% irish by all means wear a kilt...


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

wafb said:


> You forget the most important holiday there,* Festivus*.:thumb02:


For the Restovus!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually, most African Americans don't have a tracable heritage. When they were put on slave ships they were purposfully broken up and mis mashed together. So blacks know they were from Africa, but have no idea what area, country, tribe, anything. Their culture and heritage was obliterated, which led to them creating an entirely new and unique culture inside the U.S.....the only immigrant group to do this. 

So citing blacks as an example in this conversation (from either side of the argument) is a misnomer.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont know why it posted this twice. I got a server error and then my post was on hear twice so yeah sorry guys.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> "Listen to me everybody. I don't fight for Canada. I fight for me and I fight for my fans. And I don't care if they are Canadian, American, Japanese or Chinese. I love them all EQUAL".
> 
> :laugh:


Gotta love that one. After winning the belt from Hughes on American soil he states, "I know many might not be happy. I know I'm not an Ameri-can, but I will do everything in my power to keep this belt in North American territory!"


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Gotta love that one. After winning the belt from Hughes on American soil he states, "I know many might not be happy. I know I'm not an Ameri-can, but I will do everything in my power to keep this belt in North American territory!"


Lol! yeah that one cracked me up too. This is what he said exactly: "I know I'm not American, I'm not from the US, but I'll do everything to keep this title in NORTH AMERICAN *TERRITORY*, thank you ladies and gentlemen". The way that "North American Territory" came out was just classic. Even Couture interviewing him and Loiseau in the background were laughing. :laugh:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

drockh said:


> I don't see what the big deal about people displaying their roots...if your 51% irish by all means wear a kilt...


Yeah. But he's not 51% Irish, or anything like that. He's American.



Flak said:


> Actually, most African Americans don't have a tracable heritage. When they were put on slave ships they were purposfully broken up and mis mashed together. So blacks know they were from Africa, but have no idea what area, country, tribe, anything. Their culture and heritage was obliterated, which led to them creating an entirely new and unique culture inside the U.S.....the only immigrant group to do this.
> 
> So citing blacks as an example in this conversation (from either side of the argument) is a misnomer.


Very good point.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Yeah. But he's not 51% Irish, or anything like that. He's American.


Umm not quite sure what you are talking about. Ethnicity does trace back.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

drockh said:


> Umm not quite sure what you are talking about.


Marcus Davis.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

drockh said:


> XitUp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. But he's not 51% Irish, or anything like that. He's American.
> ...


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure how someone who's parents and grandparents were American can be 51% Irish?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

bileye said:


> I'm Irish. Born and raised in Cork city. Davis clearly stated that his father was from Waterford. I remember coz it's so close to where I'm from. I hate plastic paddies more than anyone but I think davis's emotional connection is pretty authentic. And on that note, leve him be.. Fighters like to have a 'gimmick' anyway. Chuck Liddell isn't exactly a man made out of ice is he.. :thumb02:


Good points here.

You guys who are pissed off about Marcus celebrating the Irish elements in his heritage need to get a life. Seriously.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I like Davis. If his celebration of his own history offends you too f*****g bad. Get over yourself.

So I have German, Scottish AND Irish heritage. Even have a little Dutch, French and Native AMerican thrown in the mix. I think all of us Americans would be surprised if we traced our lineage back a few generations. I know I was. I am equally proud of all the places that my family immigrated from.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Hardy wins via UK Passport:thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Good points here.
> 
> You guys who are pissed off about Marcus celebrating the Irish elements in his heritage need to get a life. Seriously.


No one is pissed off, we just think he looks daft.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Look, let people celebrate their heritage. Even though I have never immigrated, I have lived in a foreign country for 6 years. Back then I felt more Danish than I ever have, and our family had a lot of Danish friends, we missed Danish food, Danish newspapers, tv, the Danish system etc. 
Now we are all a bit tired of our country and would like to move.


My point is, when you're abroad, your nationality/ ethnicity becomes much more important and it becomes a much stronger part of your identity. This is even stronger when your ancestors or family HAD to move, because of poltical reasons, or hunger etc.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Yet no one complains when guy's like Tito Ortiz, Roger Huerta, Cain Valeaquez, Diego Sanchez, Eddie Sanchez, ect prominently display their heritage. I guess it only becomes an issue if your a white guy like Marcus Davis. :confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Yet no one complains when guy's like Tito Ortiz, Roger Huerta, Cain Valeaquez, Diego Sanchez, Eddie Sanchez, ect prominently display their heritage. I guess it only becomes an issue if your a white guy like Marcus Davis. :confused02:


^ That has already been adressed you tard.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So wait...if Jonathan Davis from KoRn rocks the kilt (and sometimes the sporran), is he Irish or Scottish? 

of course, he doesn't call himself "the irish freak on a leash" or w/e.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Scottish, he rocks the bag pipes. We generally have the Uileann pipes. I am truly a wealth of useless information.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

fullcontact said:


> Look, let people celebrate their heritage. Even though I have never immigrated, I have lived in a foreign country for 6 years. Back then I felt more Danish than I ever have, and our family had a lot of Danish friends, we missed Danish food, Danish newspapers, tv, the Danish system etc.
> Now we are all a bit tired of our country and would like to move.
> 
> 
> My point is, when you're abroad, your nationality/ ethnicity becomes much more important and it becomes a much stronger part of your identity. This is even stronger when your ancestors or family HAD to move, because of poltical reasons, or hunger etc.


There is a difference between being a foreigner abroad and being an American pretending to be Irish.



swpthleg said:


> So wait...if Jonathan Davis from KoRn rocks the kilt (and sometimes the sporran), is he Irish or Scottish?
> 
> of course, he doesn't call himself "the irish freak on a leash" or w/e.


He's just a prick. Not sure if that's an ethnicity.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol I seriously can't believe this thread has 100 posts.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lol I seriously can't believe this thread has 100 posts.


We can make anything a fascinating thread!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> ^ That has already been adressed you tard.


What's more ridiculous? Davis' celebrating out the Irish elements in his heritage, or your crying that he shouldn't be allowed to.

Seriously, who the hell cares?


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

vandalian said:


> What's more ridiculous? Davis' celebrating out the Irish elements in his heritage, or your crying that he shouldn't be allowed to.
> 
> Seriously, who the hell cares?


good point:thumbsup:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> What's more ridiculous? Davis' celebrating out the Irish elements in his heritage, or your crying that he shouldn't be allowed to.


What's more rediculous, people pointing out how daft it is for an American with American parents and American grandparents to call himself Irish, or for you to cry about us calling him out on it?



> Seriously, who the hell cares?


You by the looks of it. :dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> What's more ridiculous? Davis' celebrating out the Irish elements in his heritage, or your crying that he shouldn't be allowed to.
> 
> Seriously, who the hell cares?


I never said he shouldn't be allowed to. So I guess the Davis thing.......:dunno:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

if davis wants he can be proud Zimbabwean. WHO TEH **** CARES?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dontazo said:


> if davis wants he can be proud Zimbabwean. WHO TEH **** CARES?


Can he be a proud Georgian?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea. why not . i dont care lol


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

XitUp said:


> 1. Never use Tito as an example of what's ok to do.
> 2. No one is saying you can't celebrate your heritage, just don't go on like you shit lucky charms just cos your great grandfather was a mick.


lol thats funny . :thumbsup:




wafb said:


> You forget the most important holiday there, Festivus.:thumb02:


for the rest of us ...now festivus isnt over till george pins me ...!!lol seinfeld , why did they stop making that show ??hillarious .



just curious , but i thought i seen a post here last night about the orange and green stop fighting so white can win or something ? wtf was that about ?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Come on, the guys a punch drunk boxer with maybe two years of quality fight left in him. So what if he's trying to make a couple a bucks with the "Irish" thing. 

At least he's not passed out drunk in a potato patch somewhere or passed out drunk in church, or anywhere else that Irish people go to pass out drunk.


----------



## Bacon Sandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

Hardy's not hating on Davis. What's been ignored is that in the interview he also said:

'Without doubt Marcus is a great fighter to watch. I'm a fan of his, I like watching all his fights..'

He just knows saying he's not Irish is the kind of talk that will get the ball rolling for the fight to happen...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I bet homeboy Davis is in a bar right now drinking green bar that he brought himself. I don't care if it's "heritage" or not, dude acts like he bleeds Irish blood. Toolbag.

No one is debating whether Hardy is hating on Davis or not. No one cares, he said it. The debate is how Marcus Davis thinks he's Irish by getting a girl to show her titties on Saint Paddys Day. Or is that mardi gras? Whatever, Marcus Davis probably acts like he's from New Orleans to sympathize with Katrina victims. Makes me sick.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess there's no need to debate whether Alex_DeLarge is hating on Davis on not, either.


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

*Is Dan Hardy an actual outlaw?*

Where is a video or legitimate article of hardy saying this?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

XitUp said:


> What's more rediculous, people pointing out how daft it is for an American with American parents and American grandparents to call himself Irish, or for you to cry about us calling him out on it?


But that's just it. There's nothing to call him out on. He never lied to or misled anyone.

It's different in North America. These are very young countries, and many people here feel connected to their cultural heritage. It's one of the ways people identify themselves.

Britain has many people of South Asian ancestry. If their grandparents who immigrated to the UK, but they and their parents were born there, does that mean they're fools for celebrating their South Asian heritage? 

Indirectly, at least, you're suggesting that they are.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> so we can't celebrate our heritage?
> 
> dumb


I agree, anyone who gives him shit and means what they're saying are dumb. I was born in Haiti to a Spanish mother (from Spain) and a Haitian father and live in Canada now. I speak Spanish, Creole, French and English and grew up always respecting my mom's and dad's heritage and if someone were to tell me I had no right to wear a Spanish flag to celebrate my mom's side of my heritage, I'd sure want to smack them upside their head for being an idiot.

I have no issues with Davis respecting where BOTH his parents are originally from.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> But that's just it. There's nothing to call him out on. He never lied to or misled anyone.
> 
> It's different in North America. These are very young countries, and many people here feel connected to their cultural heritage. It's one of the ways people identify themselves.
> 
> ...


No I'm not. I'm just saying that they are British.

If their Great grandparents were Indian or whatever but from then on their family had all been born in Britain I would think it's daft to call themselves the Indian hand grenade.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

even before hardy, hasnt this topic been discussed before? and beat to death?


----------

